# change of condition in existing visitor visa



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Good day all

I will like to know if it is possible to change conditions in existing visitor visa 

eg from Visitor on business to Visitor to accompany SA Citizen spouse 

Thanks


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Jack14 said:


> Good day all I will like to know if it is possible to change conditions in existing visitor visa eg from Visitor on business to Visitor to accompany SA Citizen spouse Thanks


Hi Jack,with the new immigration act,you cannot change the status of the visitors visa within the republic unless from a section 11(6) visitors visa,otherwise the applicant need to apply for an accompanying spouse visa from his/her country of origin and provided s/he can prove that the relationship has existing for two years plus


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you Nomqhele


----------

